# Favorite Devil Trigger Transformation.



## Solon Solute (Nov 10, 2009)

What is your favorite Devil Trigger from the Devil May Cry series?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 10, 2009)

Ifrit, of course. Those ice monsters would piss themselves at the sight.


----------



## TheoDerek (Nov 10, 2009)

Sparda DT at the end of DMC.

Sparda needs his own game too btw.

It would be so easy to make a game revolving around his rebellion against Mundus.

Start out as a general in his army kicking ass and taking names.  Something happens that makes Sparda realize the error of his ways.  Sparda plays along for a bit all the while throwing wrenches into various operations Mundus attempts.  And then the game ends off with the legendary confrontation.


----------



## ~ Son of SPARDA ~ (Nov 11, 2009)

As of now, my favorite Devil Trigger is Nero's. There's just something about the way the demonic specter behind Nero explodes onto the scene in a blast of blue with its arm raised in timeless triumph that amazes me every time I witness it.


----------



## Hentai (Nov 11, 2009)

Nero's DT, it's more spiritual and demonic and less devil like.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 11, 2009)

Ifrit, for me.


----------



## Vergil642 (Nov 12, 2009)

Sparda one is awesome.

My inner fanboy screams anything Vergil does. If it weren't for Sparda, I'd agree with him.


----------



## ~ Son of SPARDA ~ (Nov 13, 2009)

Hentai said:


> Nero's DT, it's more spiritual and demonic and less devil like.



What's the difference between demonic and "devil like?"


----------



## Akira (Nov 13, 2009)

Vergil when he had Beowulf, DMC4 Dante as a runner up just for appearance, his gameplay was retarded..


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 13, 2009)

Akira said:


> *Vergil when he had Beowulf*, DMC4 Dante as a runner up just for appearance, his gameplay was retarded..



Which one was that again? It must've been in the Special Edition.. 

They should have kept in the DTE for DMC4 Dante.


----------



## Akira (Nov 13, 2009)

It's in Solon Solute's sig, slight variation on the standard Vergil DT with Teeth and a different shaped head.


----------



## Solon Solute (Nov 13, 2009)

DMC4's my favorite, followed by DMC3 Dante and Vergil.





For the hell of it, I'll post this pretty intense boss fight in Bloody Palace.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 14, 2009)

I never got far in Bloody Palace. Never heard of Dark Dante.. but what's that next form of Devil Trigger that is shown at 1:23? Is that you playing?



Akira said:


> It's in Solon Solute's sig, slight variation on the standard Vergil DT with Teeth and a different shaped head.



Is he playable though? I only remember Vergil with the Beowulf gauntlets being in cutscenes.


----------



## Solon Solute (Nov 14, 2009)

erictheking said:


> I never got far in Bloody Palace. Never heard of Dark Dante.. but what's that next form of Devil Trigger that is shown at 1:23? Is that you playing?
> 
> 
> 
> Is he playable though? I only remember Vergil with the Beowulf gauntlets being in cutscenes.



Yes, Bloody Palace is nigh-impossible. Dark Dante's on floor 101. That second DT is Dante's Dreadnought form, usable only through Royal Guard (cool lookin' right? ). And no, thats not me playing.




I think he's invincible in this form.


----------



## Akira (Nov 14, 2009)

erictheking said:


> Is he playable though? I only remember Vergil with the Beowulf gauntlets being in cutscenes.



Yeah he is in Special Edition, it's just a variation on his standard DT design, Boss Vergil also has Beowulf the second time you fight him as Dante.


----------



## Blade (Nov 14, 2009)

Solon Solute said:


> Yes, Bloody Palace is nigh-impossible. Dark Dante's on floor 101. That second DT is Dante's Dreadnought form, usable only through Royal Guard (cool lookin' right? ). And no, thats not me playing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




DreadNaught is the strongest form 


better pic





when i unlocked it for the 1st time i was just''omg,wtf '' etc,truly the best


aside that,my other fav are


SDT Dante
Nero DT with Yamato
Vergil DT with Beowulf


----------

